# mobo with usb 3.0 on board



## bigmac9787

I am looking for a decent mobo for under $150 that has a usb 3.0 port on board. The case I have chosen has the ups 3.0 mobo connector. I am not sure if im going to be doing a amd or intel build so I would like to look at some for both. I browsed around on newegg but didnt see any with the 3.0 connector just the ones that you run the cables threw the back of the case and connect to the ports on the back.


----------



## Laquer Head

Heres a nice one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131773


----------



## voyagerfan99

Almost all new boards have both USB 3.0 and eSATA on them.

AMD Board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128510

Intel Board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128512


----------

